# Air Lyndhurst dimensions? (matching SF BML to other libraries)



## nas (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I read a few threads on this subject and one of the approaches is to utilize an algo. reverb such as *Verb Session* and program in the dimensions of the desired hall and then adjust ER, Tails, LPF, etc. along with a few other tweaks.

Does anyone know the approximate dimensions of Air Lyndhurst in Cubic meters ?

I also use *QL Spaces* - are there any impulses you can recommend that work well for bringing VSL libraries closer to the Lyndhurst Hall?

Thanks


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 29, 2016)

I've used Virtual Sound Stage 2 (which I'd only recommend for VSL and Sample Modeling) and switch it to a the church setting. You can demo it for free. 

There is a cathedral sound from SPACES that I've tried that has made nice strides towards Air Lyndhurst matching.


----------



## nas (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm actually not too crazy about VSS but I have been messing al little with *Proximity*

http://www.tokyodawn.net/proximity/ - although it has quite the learning curve. 

Will definitely try the Cathedral from Spaces... makes sense since Lyndhurst was actually a church.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm not sure which VSL libraries you're talking about but, if they're the ones with which I'm familiar, I don't think there is any way to make them sound like they were recorded the way Spitfire's BML series was done. 

VSL records with a totally different philosophy. I have heard / read claims that you can match VSL to anything because of the starting point, but have never been sold on the results I've heard.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 31, 2016)

For WW's I use VSL, Claire (8 Dio), and SF. VSL & Claire (close mic) go through SPAT for ER's and tail, and it can sound extremely close to SF WW's. This would be dificult to do imo with only verbs.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 31, 2016)

Alexander Publications offers a class called, Visual Orchestration 2 that discusses how to set up a virtual mix using libraries that were recored in different settings. According to Peter Alexander, the volume of Air Lyndhurst is 3660m3 with an RT60 of 2.1s
I hope this helps.


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello Nas
Wbacer's reference is a great one. Peter Alexander (R.I.P.) did a great job in the Virtual Orchestration series breaking this down. Not only that, but he provided impulse responses from Numerical Sound. All you really need is a good reverb to create an early reflection and a reverb tail. There are a million different ways to do this but you absolutely have to treat the ER and the tail separately for maximum flexibility. You are never going to get any library to "match" another but you may be able to trick the ear into hearing them as being in the same room. Here is a video I did showing how I did this for LA Scoring Strings and Spitfire's Mural strings. I've used a similar approach with Berlin Woodwinds and Mural.



Good luck.

G


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 31, 2016)

nas said:


> Does anyone know the approximate dimensions of Air Lyndhurst in Cubic meters ?



300m²

RT60 is 2.2s

In terms of matching, I find that Spaces' Hamburg Cathedral (2.2 & 2.8) is a pretty good way to go.

However, as John previously pointed out, there is a different philosophy here, when it comes to recording. You are never going to get VSl to sound like it was recorded in a hall, b/c of how close mic'd the instruments were. That said, you _can_ make VSL work with SF if you work at it a bit.

Cheers.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jan 31, 2016)

Maybe these help?  Well, at least if you're an architect or builder. 





http://www.airstudios.com/the-studios/lyndhurst-hall/floorplan/

http://www.airstudios.com/the-studios/lyndhurst-hall/images-lyndhurst-hall/






_The Hall’s 300m² hexagonal live area has two spacious isolation booths, motorised acoustic canopy and three raised galleries and a Steinway Model D concert grand piano._

_http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jun15/articles/studio-file-0615.htm_

https://books.google.com/books/about/Billboard.html?id=rw8EAAAAMBAJ

Find Billboard, Mar. 6 1993 and search for "Lyndhurst"

Pages 40, 42 and 47 would be good places to start.

http://www.emusician.com/gear/1332/air-lyndhurst/40716


----------



## nas (Feb 1, 2016)

Great feedback everyone - thanks!

*RiffWraith* and *WhiteNoiz* the dimensions, RT 60 and the plans are exactly what I was looking for - very helpful indeed!

*Black Light Recordings* (G) thank for the video, I haven't seen that one before - it's a great reference and very much along the lines of what I want to do

I agree that VSL can be tough to seat with other libraries as they do indeed take a different approach and philosophy. I'm going to try tweaking some early reflections and use a little bit of Shelve EQ / LPF to roll off some of the presence and try to move it back a bit. Then I will add the longer tails - either with *Verb Session* or one of the *Spaces* impulses and see if it gets a little closer to Lyndhurst. After that I will use a touch of general overall reverb on the SF Mural Strings and everything else to try and glue things a little better and maybe camouflage some of the discrepancies.

I'm also using a few other libraries, as well as live players so it's quite the challenge to get everything to gel and sound cohesive, but I really love the sound of the Lyndhurst Hall and how SF has mic'd their BML series - awesome stuff, so I want to use that as a sort of foundation and reference for the overall soundscape.

I've experimented a little with using delays for a "Hass effect" to try and localize some of the instruments but found that with orchestral instruments it tends to sound a little too phasey and the comb filtering smears the image too much for my taste. That's something that I didn't really like about VSS, although I'm still just learning Proximity and will see how it works out once I get over the learning curve.

Thanks again for all the feedback it is really helpful!

cheers,
nas


----------

